# Hydraulic Fitting Help



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I’m totally confused by all the different types of hydraulic fittings.
I have about one more weekend of work on my Bolens 1250 loader
before I’ll be ready to start the hydraulic piping. I want to replace
all the hydraulic hoses and piping, the existing hoses are cracking
and the hard lines are all full of kinks and braised leak repairs.

When I look at new hoses, most sites list NPTF ends but the fittings
are combinations of JIC 37 Deg, SAE 45 Deg, SAE inverted 45 Deg,
NPTF, NPSM, Standpipe, ORFS, OR Boss, Code 61, Code 62, KOM 
Flange, BSPP, BSBT, BSP, DIN 24 Deg, DIN 60 Deg, KOM 30 Deg 
and JIS. I have done enough Googling around to learn the pros and 
cons of the various fittings and what their designations mean but this
is getting complicated. (I don’t like complicated).

Is there a site where I can buy hydraulic hoses and fittings that match 
the hoses where you don’t need a Doctorate in hydraulics to order them?
For instance, will NPTF hose ends work with NPSM swivel fittings ?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Some NAPA auto parts stores and even tractor dealers have the swaging equipment to manufacture lines, fittings, etc. right on site. Might be best to look around locally and see if you can find a place as such and take them the old pieces you want manufactured. Trying to order all of that stuff via the internet and have it shipped to you makes my head hurt thinking about all of the potential returns and complications of wrong parts.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

I agree with Chief. For guaranteed success you might try a place that specializes in hydraulic hoses as well.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief…

I shopped at several local hydraulic shops that make up hoses
for the 2 original hydraulic hoses used for the 1250 attachment
lift piston. JIC 8 hose ends, best price was $38.00 ea, if they 
had NPTF ends I could have bought them from Northern for
$7.00 each. I need 14 new hoses for the loader, 3/8” x 18”
from Northern will run about $7.00 each, but I don’t know if
I can screw them into the NPSM swivel fittings. If I have to
get all the hoses “Made-Up” I’ll have to sell the tractor to pay
for them.
:furious:


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 9, 2004)

Maybe you can find a couple of catalogs of various hydraulic fittings and match them up. Then at least you'd know what you need. Once you know that you can determine what you may be able to buy off the shelf and what has to be custom made.


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Chief…
> 
> I shopped at several local hydraulic shops that make up hoses
> ...



Cant realy answer your Q's but do have some input. 

Now are you trying to find what matches up to the fittings you have, or trying to use a lower cost fitting ? 

If you are trying to swap over to a lower cost fitting, just make sure you can find them locoly also. You KNOW a hose WILL pop, the one saterday afternoon when you HAVE to get a project done. Nice to be able to run out and get one made quick so you can contune on.

If your just looking to find what you already have is called forget I said anything.


----------



## waynl (Jun 2, 2004)

If you need JIC fittings on the replacement hoses, then the NPTF hoses from Northern will not fit unless you either swap out the fittings on your lift piston, ect. to make them NPTF or add adaptors to the existing fittings to accept NPTF hoses. In most all circumstances NPTF is compatible with NPSW, the latter makes it possible to hook up pipe thread hoses to the fittings with a swivel connection (a lot like JIC!:dazed: ).

Myself, I would keep the JIC fittings and replace a few hoses at a time as money permits frown until you get them all done. BTW- Grainger lists JIC hoses, I think a 24 in. hose went for around 20 bucks


----------



## FLH69 (Apr 29, 2004)

I built a log splitter and used hoses with the NPTF threads with
swivel fittings with NPSM threads. Have had no problems with 
leaks and have been using the splitter for at least ten years.
Tractor Supply has hoses and fittings but Northern Tool is much cheaper even with the shipping costs.
Good luck!!


----------



## Chipmaker (Sep 16, 2003)

It all depends on where the hoses are going to or from. A lot of companies use the 37 deg and or O-ring type seals in a counterbored boss on control valves etc. Some even on the cylinder themselves. Most common is the NPTF / M hoses, which are nothing more than standard male or female pipe threads.

The JIC etc come into play when you have a OEM tyupe control valve and the threads are not interchangeable, but the reason for it is so that it relies on an O ring to seal, and these are very common in a lot of the thinner castings or on multiple valves that overtighteneing a threaded (NPT (x) type could distort or possibly crack the castings. The better ones are with Orings. So if you have oring seals on the fittings that fit into a counterbored boss your stuck with them, no way out. O ring sealed type are also much easier to get into tight cramped places as they can just about be turned in hand tight and only a little bit of torque is required with a wrench.

Yes, fittings with the NP XX will fit each other. National Pipe Thread (Male / Female will readily fasten onto a NPSW . The swivel portion on a NPTS fitting is female NPT and the other end could be a female or a male but it should be listed as such.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

aegt5000,

Any progress on this? How are you doing with obtaining the fittings and hoses? :question:


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Chief…
> 
> I shopped at several local hydraulic shops that make up hoses
> ...


I came across these guys while doing a google search. They seem to have a wide variety of fittings and applications. They also have a help/tech assist line. Have you tried talking to these guys about your needs? 

HydraulicHoseFittings.com


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Chief…

That’s a great site. Looks like I can get everything I need for 
the loader from them and I won’t have to pay the crazy prices 
the locals here get. 

Thanks for taking the time to find it, you efforts are very much
appreciated.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Chief…
> 
> That’s a great site. Looks like I can get everything I need for
> ...


Glad I was able to help out. Hope they can get you all straight. Just do me a big favor and tell them you got recommended to them by Tractor Forum.   We love all of the shameless plugs we can get.  Don't forget to post some pics of this project with some before and after pics if you can.


----------



## thegoulais (Aug 21, 2021)

Live Oak said:


> I came across these guys while doing a google search. They seem to have a wide variety of fittings and applications. They also have a help/tech assist line. Have you tried talking to these guys about your needs?
> 
> HydraulicHoseFittings.com


Bad internet link..that web domain is for sale. FYU


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A lot has happened in the past 17 years!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

pogobill said:


> A lot has happened in the past 17 years!


Yep.... I was younger, handsomer, but my judgement tended to lean toward the dumba$$ side. I still swerve into that lane now days, but not nearly as often and I've fine tuned my BS to where it's not nearly as noticeable


----------

